# Low Antral follicle count



## vera_gangart (Jun 4, 2015)

Hoping someone can advise. I've just had a private Antral follicle count done on day 6 of my cycle. I'm really concerned as the sonographer only counted 7 Antral follicles but 3 of these were dominant follicles she said.  I'm awaiting AMH results but she basically said it looked fine. I'm a bit worried by this but does the fact three were growing well and over 1cm not make it harder to see smaller ones? She did say there might be smaller ones she couldn't see (I thought that was the whole point of the scan?!), and that having 3 that may well ovulate was great. I also thought this scan needed to be done earlier than day 6 but the clinic said it didn't really matter.
Any thoughts or reassurances at all?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't have a proper cycle and they have always done my AFC at any point: In fact without even knowing what my cycle was like they have always just booked them in whenever. Its very likely that there are follicles hidden if you have three over a cm big. I wouldn't worry too much, LH and FSH is probably more important, and your AFC isn't too low. However, in all honesty its a combination of everything that generally matters most, rather than one individual result.

Good luck xxx


----------



## vera_gangart (Jun 4, 2015)

My AMH has come back at 8.8 which my consultant has said is within the normal limits, although at the lower end of normal. 

My husband's SA is abnormal though so I think we have found the main issue for us - I feel so sad right now and just want to try and get on with things, so trying to look into that.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you have had some bad news from the SA, but pleased to see you have a good amh  

Have they advised of the nature of your husbands SA? Mr C had a few dreadful results from his: plenty of it (which he was very proud of) but mostly slow, dead, double headed, swimming the wrong way kind of thing. However, a few months of zero alcohol, vitamins, exercise and a good diet and they improved loads. We still needed icsi, but they had loads of good ones to choose from. If it's that you have little/no sperm there are still options a there are some really knowledgable ladies on the Male Factors sub-section of the Diagnosis area.

It's not the end of the world, although I know it can feel like it at times, but hopefully you can speak to the clinic and they can give you some advise on what it all means for you guys.

Good luck xxx


----------



## vera_gangart (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, the SA was:

sperm concentration 7.9 million/ml

Motility: rapid+sluggish (a)46%, non-progressive(b) 9%, immotile(c) 45%

Morphology: normal 2%, borderline 2%, head defects 88%, neck/midpiece defects 7%, tail defects 1%

Non-sperm cells+, debris ++, agglutination No

Anti sperm antibodies (MAR) - IgA negative (<5%), IgG 5% tail binding.

We are on it with the vitamins and exercise and things! I really hope they'll help. The clinic suggested repeat SA in 3 months and lifestyle changes in the meantime so we are definitely doing those and as you say they can make a big difference.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think we had 1% normal forms, and it really improved with a bit of diet improvement. There is something called the Sperm Improvement protocol, the info is in the Immunes section or the Greece section, and loads of ladies and gents have seen a brilliant improvement from it  

Xxx


----------



## vera_gangart (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you! 
I will look it up. Really glad to hear you got some good results from lifestyle changes, and wishing you all the best with your next steps. I don't think we eat a bad diet - but will be useful to see what changes are best.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Vera, with your FSH being so nice and low, I think you're likely to get very good results in terms of a reasonable number of eggs collected. I wouldn't worry about that. 

Your partner's sperm issues can most likely be overcome with ICSI, even if you don't see a major improvement from diet / lifestyle / supplementation / etc. In rare cases, sperm can be deficient in certain compounds required to activate the egg for fertilisation, but that's independent of the factors assessed in semen analysis, and it is really quite an uncommon problem. Your odds of getting good-quality embryos using ICSI really are quite good, I should think.


----------

